# Is black ebonite gone?



## TheAcadian (Oct 14, 2019)

I've noticed that all my usual suppliers are sold out of straight black ebonite. All I see are the swirls, which are nice, but not what I want for sections. Where is everyone getting black ebonite?


----------



## FGarbrecht (Oct 14, 2019)

Vermont Freehand
					

Welcome to Vermont Freehand, also the home of PIMO Pipecraft and Pipe Makers Emporium; the world’s largest selection of niche crafting supplies



					vermontfreehand.com


----------



## jalbert (Oct 14, 2019)

No. I just bought some from Vermont freehand .


----------



## MikeinSC (Oct 14, 2019)

SEM (Germany) and Nikko (Japan) still make black ebonite and you can buy directly from them as well.


----------



## FGarbrecht (Oct 14, 2019)

jalbert said:


> No. I just bought some from Vermont freehand .


John - do you find a difference between the Japanese and German black ebonite?


----------



## jalbert (Oct 14, 2019)

Never used German black, only Japanese black because it’s cheap. To be honest, I don’t even really like ebonite at all, but only keep some for orders.


----------



## Ironwood (Oct 14, 2019)

I get mine from Ranga in India, he’s got plenty of black, cheap too.


----------

